# Any Larpers here?



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 2, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone here has ever Larped or people that still do.

I have never actually Larped before but I'm quite the wannabe.

Any discussion about LARP here is very welcome!


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 3, 2017)

I used to larp. I'd still be doing it now if my larp group wasnt so far away from me.

What kind of things you want to know?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 3, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> I used to larp. I'd still be doing it now if my larp group wasnt so far away from me.
> 
> What kind of things you want to know?


Eh, Nothing really...
I know the gist of it, what was your role that you played?
Mine is actually quite geeky, it's Link son (from the Twilight Princess era of the timeline, though, I do plan to make more Roles later)
The closest Larp to me is about a 2 day drive, and I'm still 15 so driving myself is out of the question.

hmmm... I'm wondering, how much was all of your armor and what-not?
I've calculated all of what I need in my suit and it's be about $2000 CDN, (I've already payed $500 or so of it)


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 3, 2017)

I played many roles, I'm actually the co-owner. Its based on the three planets, beast, terra, and bob(dont ask). Beast is home of the more Anthro style races, Terra was only mentioned a few times, Bob was home to the humans, and where most of the plot happened.

We were pretty low budget, we were not a full fledged deal when my son was born, and had to leave. I probably only spent $20 on my sword. The other owner has probably sunk about $2-300 in it for just props.


----------



## Royn (Feb 3, 2017)

YAAY!  Planet Bob! Titan AE everbody!


----------



## modfox (Feb 3, 2017)

LARP. I am an archer. unfortunately you can only use a 25 lbs.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 3, 2017)

One time I was joining a group but then got kicked out because they called burning tennis balls "dangerous"


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 3, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> We were pretty low budget, we were not a full fledged deal when my son was born, and had to leave. I probably only spent $20 on my sword. The other owner has probably sunk about $2-300 in it for just props.


Woah, was it boffer?  I plan to get my sword and shield made by Forgotten Dreams,
And a bow by Ivory Forge, it gonna be good...



modfox said:


> LARP. I am an archer. unfortunately you can only use a 25 lbs


Dang... that sucks...
I have a bow and a couple of foam-headed arrows, and I'll agree, it really changes how high you have to aim it.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> One time I was joining a group but then got kicked out because they called burning tennis balls "dangerous"


*shakes head in disappointment*
I wouldn't blame them... 
Though, they should have to find a better way to make magic attacks look cooler, such as smoke/light/etc. effects...


----------



## Alex K (Feb 3, 2017)

Larpin was one of my most favorite games as a kid cause I got to go to my friends howse and we would play dress up with his fairy outfits


----------



## modfox (Feb 3, 2017)

i wonder if you could wear a fursuit while larping?


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 3, 2017)

modfox said:


> i wonder if you could wear a fursuit while larping?


You can, but it gets really hot, probably a safer bet to do a partial



Leoni Zheitk said:


> Woah, was it boffer?  I plan to get my sword and shield made by Forgotten Dreams,
> And a bow by Ivory Forge, it gonna be good.



Check attachment. I bought it at a ren fair, so it was overpriced, I'm sure.

I know a group that does semi cheap weapons and armor, if you are cool with realistic foam weapons. I think the bows and crossbows are real, but the arrows and bolts are not.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Please explain what a hell is larpers and RP. Im new here, wtf is going on?


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please explain what a hell is larpers and RP. Im new here, wtf is going on?


Larp is Live Action Role Play. Rp is Role Play. Generally speaking, Rp is writing a story with others, Larp is acting out a story.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Woah, was it boffer?  I plan to get my sword and shield made by Forgotten Dreams,
> And a bow by Ivory Forge, it gonna be good...
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of shit LARPing doesn't involve real fire and throwing large chunks of ice at people? That's how you get the true experience


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 4, 2017)

The majority of my school is weeb and talks a lot about LARPing.
I never did it but it sounds and looks cool, if I had the spare time for it I would want to try.


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What kind of shit LARPing doesn't involve real fire and throwing large chunks of ice at people? That's how you get the true experience


Yes, and for electric type magic, a tazer works nicely


MrrMiddyNight said:


> The majority of my school is weeb and talks a lot about LARPing.
> I never did it but it sounds and looks cool, if I had the spare time for it I would want to try.


It is fun, depending on how good everyones imagination is. I know every time we got a new member in our group, we set them down to explain the moves of every character they were likely to see, so we had very little stop time when we started, unless we made a new move and forgot to mention it.


----------



## modfox (Feb 4, 2017)

if i use a sword i would use real viking techniques. they are actually prettey affective


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 7, 2017)

modfox said:


> i wonder if you could wear a fursuit while larping?


Well, that would be quite difficult I can imagine, since you lack alot of vision when wearing a fursuit head, right?



MrrMiddyNight said:


> The majority of my school is weeb and talks a lot about LARPing.
> I never did it but it sounds and looks cool, if I had the spare time for it I would want to try.


Definitely worth a shot, if you ask me.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What kind of shit LARPing doesn't involve real fire and throwing large chunks of ice at people? That's how you get the true experience


It seems to me that you would be the person who likes paintball, or those extreme haunted houses with full contact.  There _are _LARPs that are much more ruthless.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Well, that would be quite difficult I can imagine, since you lack alot of vision when wearing a fursuit head, right?
> 
> 
> Definitely worth a shot, if you ask me.
> ...



Shit like this? Sign me up!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I larp in my fursuit and you dont even know how hard it is.

Its hard


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> i wonder if you could wear a fursuit while larping?



I larp in my suit but i have rlly see through eyes and i larp in winter


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2017)

I LARP myself every day. Does that count?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I larp in my fursuit and you dont even know how hard it is.
> 
> Its hard


I could imagine...


----------

